# First Time breeding a sucess



## jimmy_portsmouth (Jul 2, 2007)

after a few visits to pet shops and seeing the very ropey examples of rats held there obviously bred in a shoe box under some students bed , we decided that maybe we should give rat breeding ago to try and put a better quality of animal out there.

we have 5 rats 2 girls and 3 boys all of around the same age but the boys and girls are from different breeders ( didnt want to inbreed). after slowly introducing the rats we began to notice a love affair between our favourite boy 'pinkie' and our extremely scatty female 'smokey' so we decided that they would be aloud some quality romancing time lol , 3 weeks later the cage is in chaos as the once swinging hammock is now a torn up pile on the lower level of the cage and ever conceivable item had been dragged to make a large nest.

around 5 days later i wondered into our spare bedroom to see a small pile of pink blobs lol

originally she gave birth to 7 babies but one died, i think this is pretty common? anyways the other 6 are doing really well and have some great markings. 

we've already had alot of interest but i think its going to break my girlfriends heart to say good bye to this litter.

they are all bred from a dumbo ear mother and a hooded father so some interesting combinations going on , we have a favourite already know as skatty, as he likes a good adventure lol, and im sure he might be lucky enough to stay living here.

here's mum looking a bit tired the day after










pile of babies










another pile of babies @ a week and half 










on the run ( skatty)










(dusty)










havnt named this one yet anyone got any idea's?























anyways more picks to follow as the days go on ill get pics of mum and dad up tonight too 

this is dad he was being naughty so wasnt aloud out to have his picture taken lol










and this is mum who is my little baby unfortuinatly for my girlfriend lol who she doesnt like at all, managed to get a picture as she gave her a little nip lol


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Eesh...it's not advisable to keep pinkies in a wire cage. 

Please consider not to breed again, do more research and try to get a breeder mentor for awhile.

Otherwise, very cute pinkies and fuzzlets.


----------



## jimmy_portsmouth (Jul 2, 2007)

we actually removed the wire literally exactly they'd been born, she was a couple of days early so a little underprepared


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice small litter, I suppose.


----------



## jimmy_portsmouth (Jul 2, 2007)

lol very nice 3 of each , doing amazingly well new addition to the family today aswell from a friend his name is noodles! pic up soon


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

jimmy_portsmouth said:


> we actually removed the wire literally exactly they'd been born, she was a couple of days early so a little underprepared


As a precaution, this forum is very sensitive about breeding.


IMHO, it was irresponsible to keep a pregnant doe in a wire cage so close to her due date. It is advisable to switch her to a 20+ gallon(correct me if I'm wrong) tank with no levels or hammocks so that the doe doesn't give birth on the level or in the hammock and accidentally push one or more of the pinkies off and kill it.


But, that is only my opinion and the opinion of many others, I understand if you refuse to accept it.


----------



## jimmy_portsmouth (Jul 2, 2007)

thats fair enough and your entitled to your opinion and i will take on board what you have said but in this instance a very healthy litter has been produced.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

jimmy_portsmouth said:


> thats fair enough and your entitled to your opinion and i will take on board what you have said but in this instance a very healthy litter has been produced.


It's good to hear they're healthy, it'd be sad to lose those beautiful pupsters to sickness...


----------



## jimmy_portsmouth (Jul 2, 2007)

they are very heathy went for a check up at vets yesterday and theyre in great shape, mum is doing very well too !


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

They are very cute, but as someone said before, the forum is very sensitive to breeding, especially when it comes to pet store animals. If you really enjoyed the experience and want to start a rattery, I suggest getting a mentor and a pedigree breeding pair, and do lots of research. Im glad they all have homes though. But pet store animals have questionable health, and even though they look healthy now, there could be an illness that comes along down the road, such as Megacolon, or a mycoplasma infection. Or the tendency to have tumors. None of these rats should have been bred imo. Rat breeding is nothing to take lightly, vet bills may be exensive for you, I know they are for me.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

And I certainly wouldn't breed just because pet store rats don't look healthy... you got your rats from a reputable breeder, I'd assume anyone else could do the same.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Cuties.

But I'm confused. They are or aren't pet shop rats? What are the lines?


----------



## jimmy_portsmouth (Jul 2, 2007)

no theyre from a local breeder and the parents were both from very good lines... and from someone who has bred for a number of years winning shows in the uk for the quality of theyre dumbo's.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice to hear.


----------



## savveth (Jul 9, 2007)

ack! My bad, i read it wrong and when you said from different breeders I took that as from different pet shops, xD. Well, Im glad that you are using reputable lines! *smacks self* I should read more carefully next time, xP


----------



## jimmy_portsmouth (Jul 2, 2007)

lol no worries i did take care we go to private breeders apposed to pet shops , i hear to many horror stories


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

You did ask the breeder first right? Just checking because many breeders require you to sign a contract stating this rat is not going to be bred.

Good luck with the babies! Glad everything turned out alright.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that you bred pedigreed rats from good lines. Too often, as in nearly every time, they are pet store rats. No one is trying to be rude, we just get right to the point instead of asking. We are rarely, rarely wrong lol

Are you sure the mom is a dumbo? She doesn't look like one to me in those pictures lol Pretty babies though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mom and dad are both topears but it looks like someone carried dumbo  I thought I saw a DU baby.


----------

